# Amtrak Cost Question



## Denise (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello . My question is , how can i get a free amtrack ticket, i cant afford the $ to pay..frm Los Angeles to Corcoran C.A


----------



## KmH (Jun 18, 2016)

When do you want to go?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 18, 2016)

I can't afford to ride the Canadian so I need a Free ticket!


----------



## ScouseAndy (Jun 18, 2016)

become the President of Amtrak -then Id imagine then you can ride for free when ever you like


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jun 18, 2016)

Denise said:


> Hello . My question is , how can i get a free Amtrak ticket, i cant afford the $ to pay..frm Los Angeles to Corcoran C.A


The Amtrak website shows a one way _'value_' ticket is $27. Best of luck to you.


----------



## KmH (Jun 19, 2016)

AMTRAK RESIDENCY PROGRAM OPEN FOR NEW CLASS OF WRITERS.

You could be one of 24 writers selected to participate in the program.

http://blog.amtrak.com/2015/11/november-2015-the-amtrak-residency-program-is-back/

Of course that won't work if you wanted to go to Corcoran yesterday, or anytime soon.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 19, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> I can't afford to ride the Canadian so I need a Free ticket!


 I can't, do my dad is taking us halfway. I am possibly one of the luckiest kids ever.


----------



## Denise (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello . . .is thier a way .i can do this. ?

Anytime: well im just waiting for the (answer)


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 19, 2016)

Denise said:


> Hello . . .is thier a way .i can do this. ?
> 
> Anytime: well im just waiting for the (answer)


It would appear that the only way to do so is to join the crew, other than that you may be sol.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jun 19, 2016)

Denise said:


> Hello . . .is thier a way .i can do this. ?
> 
> Anytime: well im just waiting for the (answer)


Have you considered hitchhiking?

If you can afford a computer and the internet, you should be able to come up with the $27 for a ticket.

If you're using a computer at the library, maybe your time could be better used _earning_ the $27 for a Amtrak ticket.

There were times in my youth and I was broke that I worked '_day labor_'. One does what one must do to get by.

Looking for free Amtrak tickets was never anything I considered, but I did do a lot of hitchhiking including seven months around Canada.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 19, 2016)

Quick way to earn Bucks: be a Plasma Donor!


----------



## blackpup (Jun 20, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Quick way to earn Bucks: be a Plasma Donor!


got to have good veins for that. I wanted to donate, but they said I had a bad vein in one arm. bummer.


----------



## jis (Jun 20, 2016)

I am not allowed to donate in the US because I visit Malaria endemic areas annually. Of course there are no issues donating in India, which is the Malaria endemic area in question.


----------



## jebr (Jun 20, 2016)

There is no current way for the general public to get a free Amtrak ticket. Asking multiple times will not change this reality that a ticket must be purchased, either via Amtrak or via Amtrak Guest Rewards points earned through travel or other earning opportunities (requiring monetary outlay.)

This topic has run its course. Locking topic.


----------

